# varios graficos en una hoja con el eagle



## juanfrancosorin (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola:
tengo el Eagle 3.0 version free y quisiera saber como hago para que al imprimir el pcb, me imprima 2 o 3 veces el mismo o diferentes graficos  bien distribuido. por ejemplo un arriba otro en el centro y otro abajo.
intente copiarlo ,pero  me deja plasmar componentes solo en un determinado sector.
otra pregunta para que sirve la opcion mark


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> tengo el Eagle 3.0 version free y quisiera saber como hago para que al imprimir el pcb, me imprima 2 o 3 veces el mismo o diferentes graficos  bien distribuido. por ejemplo un arriba otro en el centro y otro abajo.
> intente copiarlo ,pero  me deja plasmar componentes solo en un determinado sector.
> otra pregunta para que sirve la opcion mark



Hola, yo tengo la 4.16 y lo que hago es imprimir una vez pero le digo creo que en página que me lo imprima arriba a la izquierda, luego meto la hoja otra vez y le digo que ahora lo imprima arriba en el centro y así hasta llenar la hoja.

Saludos


----------



## beehard (Feb 1, 2007)

Hoy me inicie con el programa eagle 4.16 realice un board y lo terminé, el drama es que quiero imprimir ya solo la pista pero me imprime también los componentes, les pido una ayuda si son tan amables ya que quiero solo imprimir el boton layers asi lo paso a la placa, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Feb 1, 2007)

beehard dijo:
			
		

> Hoy me inicie con el programa eagle 4.16 realice un board y lo terminé, el drama es que quiero imprimir ya solo la pista pero me imprime también los componentes, les pido una ayuda si son tan amables ya que quiero solo imprimir el boton layers asi lo paso a la placa, desde ya muchas gracias.



En la barra de herramientas que aparece a la izquierda hay un "ojo" que dice view, ahi desactiva las capas que no quiere que aparescan.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 1, 2007)

oye EinSoldiatGott se ve que eres bueno para el Eagle, una pregunta : ¿ (a) como le hago para que el circuito sea de una sola cara , (b) y tambien para ubicar jumpers entre orificios?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Feb 1, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> oye EinSoldiatGott se ve que eres bueno para el Eagle, una pregunta : ¿ (a) como le hago para que el circuito sea de una sola cara , (b) y tambien para ubicar jumpers entre orificios?



Lo de una sola cara, en el autorouter debe desactivar al cara que no quiere elijiendo la opción N/A. lo de los jumpers enter orificios no le entendí,.

Pero yo aprendí varios trucos de esta página, seguro le servirán

http://www.elrebujito.es/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=130

Saludos


----------



## HOPKEINST (Jun 2, 2008)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> beehard dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola,
he observado su participacion en el foro, y lo que pasa es que no entiendo lo de la herramienta del ojo, ya que me interesa solo imprimir las pistas para colocarla en la vaquela.
espero su respuesta.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 2, 2008)

A la izquierda hay una barra de herramientas, casi hasta arriba yo dije que había un OJO, pero no es ahí, es donde hay como varias hojas de varios colores una frente a otra.. 

Dice DISPLAY, le da click a esa y ahí desactiva las capas que no quiera que se impriman.

Saludos


----------

